# Smoked Pork Loin on a gas grill.



## Kayelle (Oct 1, 2018)

A pork loin is a real bargain for lean protein at $1.49 lb., about half the price of hamburger. 

Thought I'd pass on what I did with our 4 lb. loin tonight.


 I brined it overnight in a simple  brine of 1/4 cup Kosher salt, 2 tbs. brown sugar, 1 Tbs. liquid smoke and 4 cups of water. This morning I rinsed it well and used silicone bands for a consistent shape. No further salt needed but I seasoned it with this. We loaded the Vsmoker box with oak chips and cooked it low and slow on the closed gas grill with the roast on the warming rack  over the smoker. I wouldn't want to do this without a probe thermometer like this one, and the target temp was 135 degrees when it was removed to rest. The temp came up to a perfect 149 degrees by the time the marinated pineapple spears were finished. 

Very easy to do. It was juicy and delicious, and a wonderful meal.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 1, 2018)

Too yummy for words.  Delicious looking.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 1, 2018)

I have a similar smoker-thingy for my gasser called the A-Maze-N-Tube Smoker. It also uses wood pellets. 

A-MAZE-N Products, LLC

CD


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice job..looks great..


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 1, 2018)

Looks perfectly done.  Nice job, Kay!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2018)

My mouth is watering.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 2, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> My mouth is watering.




You inspired me with yours some time ago Andy. Thank you.


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 2, 2018)

One of my favs, yours looks so good,nicely done.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 2, 2018)

Very good.    I haven't done this in a long time...


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 2, 2018)

That looks delicious... 



Its been 8 years since I've had a real grill and its posts such as this that brings back how much I miss mine..


Ross


----------



## Chef Kenny (Oct 2, 2018)

Good job Kayelle


----------



## caseydog (Oct 2, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> That looks delicious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your kids have a house, right? Make them a deal... they buy a good grill, you cook on it and share the food with them. 

BTW, KL, pork loin takes on smoke quite well -- a lot like white meat chicken. It cooks fast, but absorbs smoke well enough to make up for the short cooking time. Nice looking loins.. um, the pork, that is. 

CD


----------



## tenspeed (Oct 2, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Y Nice looking loins.. um, the pork, that is.
> 
> CD


 Are you thinking about this thread?


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/kayelle-s-greek-thighs-99730.html


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks wonderful, Kay!


----------



## caseydog (Oct 3, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> Are you thinking about this thread?
> 
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/kayelle-s-greek-thighs-99730.html



LOL. Nope, just going for a cheap laugh.   

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 3, 2018)

caseydog said:


> *Your kids have a house, right? Make them a deal... they buy a good grill, you cook on it and share the food with them*.
> 
> BTW, KL, pork loin takes on smoke quite well -- a lot like white meat chicken. It cooks fast, but absorbs smoke well enough to make up for the short cooking time. Nice looking loins.. um, the pork, that is.
> 
> CD


 They do and we do... 


Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2018)

KL, that looks wonderful!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 3, 2018)

caseydog said:


> BTW, KL, pork loin takes on smoke quite well -- a lot like white meat chicken. *It cooks fast, but absorbs smoke well enough to make up for the short cooking time.* Nice looking loins.. um, the pork, that is.
> 
> CD




Casey as you see, I added 1 Tbs. of liquid smoke to the brine and it seemed to be just the right amount. The subtle flavor permeated the meat and the oak wood from the smoke box did the rest.


Thanks so much to all of you for the nice words, they are really appreciated.


----------

